
Descartes was wrong: ‘a person is a person through other persons’ - akeck
https://aeon.co/ideas/descartes-was-wrong-a-person-is-a-person-through-other-persons
======
MR_HANDS
well, the 'person is a person through external validation' idea is silly on
the face of it.

